# Ideas from getting from Paphos Airport to our property in Peyia Sunset



## corneas (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi folks

Just a quick note to ask what is the most cost effective way from getting from Paphos Airport to our townhouse in Peyia Sunset Paphos. ?Taxi or any other suggestions & how much would this be. I have hired cars in the past but this is proving extremely costly. I am thinking of buying a used car & leaving it at our property where if would be perfectly safe. This still leaves us with the dilemma of getting from the airport & to our appartment & back to the airport. :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

corneas said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just a quick note to ask what is the most cost effective way from getting from Paphos Airport to our townhouse in Peyia Sunset Paphos. ?Taxi or any other suggestions & how much would this be. I have hired cars in the past but this is proving extremely costly. I am thinking of buying a used car & leaving it at our property where if would be perfectly safe. This still leaves us with the dilemma of getting from the airport & to our appartment & back to the airport. :confused2:


Why not take a bus into town, maybe to TOTK road and then get a taxi from there.
I would think that would work out cheaper than getting a taxi all the way.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

corneas said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just a quick note to ask what is the most cost effective way from getting from Paphos Airport to our townhouse in Peyia Sunset Paphos. ?Taxi or any other suggestions & how much would this be. I have hired cars in the past but this is proving extremely costly. I am thinking of buying a used car & leaving it at our property where if would be perfectly safe. This still leaves us with the dilemma of getting from the airport & to our appartment & back to the airport. :confused2:


Hello.

When your over here get to know your neighbours and maybe in time you may get a lift for a small fee or one favour for another as what goes on in my circle of close friends. But on this occasion Taxi sounds the only way. Good luck.

Fredben.


----------

